# Looking for UNDER shorts with a (really) good chamois



## Porschefan (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm pretty new to biking and the only pair of riding shorts I have are some Hoss Ponderosas, which are totally fine, especially since they only cost $25.

I am, however, at the point where I'm wondering whether a higher-quality chamois might be worthwhile. There are a zillion and a half choices out there for shorts, some with built-in chamois, some with removable, some with none. I'd like to hear recommendations/experiences with *under*-shorts with a *really good* chamois that can be worn with any kind of outer-shorts/pants.

Seems like that way I'll have a chamois that I really like and an unlimited amount of choice for shorts/pants.

TIA.


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

I just scooped up 2 pairs of Pearl Izumi under-shorts with a "3D chamois". I ride with them under my Alpinestars riding shorts.

Super comfy, and for $25 a pair... ya can't complain.

I found mine at www.hucknroll.com

Just click on the men's shorts section, they're in there. I'm a 32/33 waist, and the mediums fit me great.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

No question, there is no comparison between a $100+ short and a $25 short. 

Think of it like cars; what would you say if someone told you their Civic with performance parts was just the same as your 944? Sure it matches up in some categories, but in the long run there's no comparison. A Civic with a body kit or a fancy exhaust will never be a Porsche. 

Take it from a pile of people who have tried it before you, it is worth your money to buy nice cycling shorts. Now I will admit I don't have any experience with your particular short but I will say that it is worth your money to try a higher quality short. Chamois is better, fit is better, and the baggy shells are better. You'll never know what you're missing until you indulge a bit.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

I also have the Pearl Izumi liner and love them. HuckandRoll.com now selling them for $22.46. 3D chamois. The 4D is thicker but haven't tried them and don't believe they sell them in a liner, just the highest end shorts.
Have some Hoss shorts. The shell is fine but the liners suck.


----------



## Porschefan (Jan 14, 2011)

abegold said:


> I also have the Pearl Izumi liner and love them. HuckandRoll.com now selling them for $22.46. 3D chamois. The 4D is thicker but haven't tried them and don't believe they sell them in a liner, just the highest end shorts.
> Have some Hoss shorts. The shell is fine but the liners suck.


Found the Pearl Izumi at Amazon for $26 w/free shipping and free return. Looking forward to trying them.

RE the Ponderosa--they are really fine as shorts--lots of pockets and they look good, but I'm pretty sure the chamois will be a lot better with the PI's.


----------



## Hostilemonk (Feb 9, 2011)

Used to use standard nix or 'inners' under my shorts, now the ones that come with shorts are either thrown out or I buy shorts with no liner. A roadie suggested i try Bib shorts - these are much better - find them more comfortable, less tight round waist as the Bib keeps them on. Now I only use Bib longs or shorts with MTB shorts on top. But as above the better 'padding' comes at a larger price. The ones I prefer at moment are Pearl Izumi, Gore and Netti - but I havent tried them all. However, good padding won't overcome a crap saddle - I go for the cheaper heavier but well padded saddles rather than the lightweight ones that are just too hard for me.


----------



## Jorgy1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I use these. Have for years. MEC will ship reasonably North American wide.

http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_...4442626847&FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374302692435

Jorg


----------



## USATorque55 (May 30, 2010)

I was in your situation a few weeks ago. I did lots of research into the low-end Pearl Izumi shorts-though the general complaint was poor quality. Performance [Bikes] apparently has some decent low-cost shorts.

I ended up ordered a pair of the Louis Garneau 3D Fit Sensor shorts. For $60 they had the best reviews and quality. I had trouble finding a pair of shorts between the low quality Pearl Izumis and the $120 bibs.

Louis Garneau Fit Sensor via Amazon.com


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

USATorque55 said:


> I was in your situation a few weeks ago. I did lots of research into the low-end Pearl Izumi shorts-though the general complaint was poor quality. Performance [Bikes] apparently has some decent low-cost shorts.
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I don't find the Pearl Izumi quality low at all and I'm a really picky shopper. The quality is excellent IMO. Haven't tried the shorts, just the liners.


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*I guess I'm missing it but...*

...what exactly is different about wearing these *UNDER* shorts compared to regular lycra type shorts under your baggies? They are fairly inexpensive that's the only thing I can figure.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

tl1 said:


> ...what exactly is different about wearing these *UNDER* shorts compared to regular lycra type shorts under your baggies? They are fairly inexpensive that's the only thing I can figure.


They are made with a MESH liner so much more breathable, cooler, less sweat. Here in HOT Arizona it does make a big difference. Don't like sweatty balls! 
Style is a personal prefrence but most do prefer baggies on the mountain bike.
I will wear lycra shorts under tights in winter but none that I own have as good a chamois, beacuse they're older, before the multi level chamois pads were made.


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

tl1 said:


> ...what exactly is different about wearing these *UNDER* shorts compared to regular lycra type shorts under your baggies? They are fairly inexpensive that's the only thing I can figure.


Watch the length... My PI's liner is daisey duke short and almost takes me up an octave , but fine combo otherwise. My Belleweather liner is long, and actually great _alone_ on a hot day when another layer won't help with sweat shedding.


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

abegold said:


> They are made with a MESH liner so much more breathable, cooler, less sweat. Here in HOT Arizona it does make a big difference. Don't like sweatty balls!


Have you tried this exciting new product?


----------



## shuto007 (Jun 25, 2011)

Fresh BALLS...interesting!!!


----------



## mzinn23 (Sep 20, 2010)

Mavic Stratos Liners, more expensive but superlight for the summer, and comfortable


----------



## los05 (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone tried the Fox Ranger Short with the integrated liner? They sell for $70 at my LBS and fit pretty nice. Only thing is I can't seem to get over the fact that padded shorts feel like you have a diaper on sometimes. Right now I am just using some Puma spandex cycling/active shorts under whatever baggy shorts I want.


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*I like the baggy diaper feeling*



los05 said:


> Anyone tried the Fox Ranger Short with the integrated liner? They sell for $70 at my LBS and fit pretty nice. Only thing is I can't seem to get over the fact that padded shorts feel like you have a diaper on sometimes. Right now I am just using some Puma spandex cycling/active shorts under whatever baggy shorts I want.


I often use adult diapers for cycling short pads and they also work out great if you just don't have time to stop to urinate!


----------

